# Webos Downgrade To 3.0.2? From 3.0.3 Anyhelp



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello Guys ..

Its there anyway to downgrade webos to 3.0.2

thanks for reading


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

Would downgrading free up the extra 2gb reserved by 3.0.4?


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

> Would downgrading free up the extra 2gb reserved by 3.0.4?


yes it would


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

web doctor able to up / down grade to any version easily.... but why u need to downgrade to 3.0.2??


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

3.0.4 sucks.


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

mike10dude said:


> yes it would


I downgraded via webosdoctor but it's still taking up the 2 gigs. I guess it's a lost cause.


----------

